# Garden City



## tirechukr (Jan 25, 2012)

I've fished Oak Island for several years in Sept/Oct with decent results. Flo has pushed us south this year. Can I expect similar results in Garden City? Thanks!


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

no


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

I was there less than a month ago. Caught some pomps and whiting. Used a fish finder rig. 1oz pyramid sinker and a small circle hook. Fresh shtimp pieces, out of the shell. I would throw out about 40 feet or so past the cresting waves and slowly work it back towards me. Had good success. Good luck


----------



## tirechukr (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep! Just remember, that was before all the changes that may or may not have occurred because of Florence. There could easily be a completely different landscape under water and the temps or water quality may be different. That's just what worked for me. Hope it helps.


----------

